

How an 11-Year-Old Boy Invented the Popsicle - davesailer
http://kuow.org/post/how-11-year-old-boy-invented-popsicle

======
dkraft
I haven't had a popsicle since I was 12

~~~
drdeca
What about a fudgcicle or something like that?

I had one in the last few months I think.

